# How to make homeschooling work?



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

i have been homeschooling myself for about 2 months now (with a bit of help from my lazy INTP mum :dry and i feel like havent been accompishing much in my education. 


(i dont want to go into full detail with all contradicting questions and feelings i have in my head )

So i was wondering does anyone know a good way in getting the best out of my self learning?

Is it natural to feel they way im feeling when you first start homeschooling?

Got any tips?


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> i have been homeschooling myself for about 2 months now (with a bit of help from my lazy INTP mum :dry and i feel like havent been accompishing much in my education.
> 
> 
> (i dont want to go into full detail with all contradicting questions and feelings i have in my head )
> ...


The same as schools have different curriculums and methods for their teachers to apply these, parents have their own styles. You would need to elaborate upon your courses, mother's methods, ability, education, intelligence, character, etc, for us to truly see the type of education you are receiving for us to effectively judge it.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you have to be home schooled? Is it something your parents are making you do, or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Do you have to be home schooled? Is it something your parents are making you do, or is it just a personal preference?


 
Personal Preferance


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> The same as schools have different curriculums and methods for their teachers to apply these, parents have their own styles. You would need to elaborate upon your courses, mother's methods, ability, education, intelligence, character, etc, for us to truly see the type of education you are receiving for us to effectively judge it.


 

Err.. i dont think i understand your comment.

Do you want me to explain myself better and describe what i have been learning?


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> Personal Preferance


I see. I personally would not go for homeschooling, nor would I advise it to others. I have a cousin (currently age 19) who was taken out of public school and began homeschooling at the age of 11. She hated it because it did not allow her to socialize with others her age, and her parents kept a watch on her at all times. Not to mention, she is not very well prepared for the real world now because of this. She has a hard time understanding some of the basic concepts because she did not know how to learn these things; her parents didn't know how to teach the stuff either because, to put in simply, they're both pretty dumb. **Note: This is not directed towards all**

May I ask _why _you prefer homeschooling, as opposed to public schooling?


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> I see. I personally would not go for homeschooling, nor would I advise it to others. I have a cousin (currently age 19) who was taken out of public school and began homeschooling at the age of 11. She hated it because it did not allow her to socialize with others her age, and her parents kept a watch on her at all times. Not to mention, she is not very well prepared for the real world now because of this. She has a hard time understanding some of the basic concepts because she did not know how to learn these things; her parents didn't know how to teach the stuff either because, to put in simply, they're both pretty dumb. **Note: This is not directed towards all**
> 
> May I ask _why _you prefer homeschooling, as opposed to public schooling?


Well ive always wanted to do homeschooling ever since i could remember, i would come home after school and say to my mum "can I be homeschooled" and should say something like "maybe when your a bit older". 
And WA! LA! here i am older now, more experienced in my making decisions and socializing. That was more or less the reason mum didnt want me to be homeschooled in the first place, also because i was severly Bullied in grade 4 and she wanted to see if i could comeback from that, and i did! :laughing:
After grade 4 i sorta forgot about wanting to do homeschool, but then i started high school and
that through me off school altogether. Sure i had lots of friends and a couple were NFs, but everyday (some worse then others) i would come home depressed not wanting to talk to anyone, then i would slump back to school the next day, hardly did my homework (luckily i was getting Bs and Cs) just felt like my creative core and curiosity were rotting away because i was trapped into doing what the schooled wanted me to learn.

Also another reason i chose homeschool was because i was learning more from my INTP sister and mum then any other teacher in my school and because i knew my mum wouldnt force me to do what she wanted me to learn.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

rejecting the awkwardness of high school can be a fatal step..... i didn't dig it either, but i'm a better and more socially capable individual thanks to an institution i considered fairly akin to purgatory at the time....... 

sounds to me like you're looking for the structure of an institution without the institution itself...... good luck...... either get curious and hit up the bookstores or put on your big boy boxers and give public school another go......


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

fleur de lis said:


> rejecting the awkwardness of high school can be a fatal step..... i didn't dig it either, but i'm a better and more socially capable individual thanks to an institution i considered fairly akin to purgatory at the time.......
> 
> sounds to me like you're looking for the structure of an institution without the institution itself...... good luck...... either get curious and hit up the bookstores or put on your big boy boxers and give public school another go......


 
Sorry this all i can replie with "Meh" :crazy:


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

suit yourself.....


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

If we were capable of teaching ourselves as easily as it was to be taught than schools would not be as successful as they are now. It is very important to interact with someone who already knows the material so you can bounce questions, or to even see if you are following the steps correctly. It is possible to teach yourself but it is much harder, and in some instances you may not be able to overcome the gap in knowledge without an instructor. So I would say try to find a tutor, maybe go look at a campus, depends what subjects you are studying but that's the best advice I could offer.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

fleur de lis said:


> i didn't dig it either, but i'm a better and more socially capable individual thanks to an institution


 
But how would you really know if you were a more capable person if you never tried it?

*"i chose homeschooling because i was learning more from my INTP sister and mum then any other teacher in my school"*

It speaks for it's self.:crazy:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> If we were capable of teaching ourselves as easily as it was to be taught than schools would not be as successful as they are now. It is very important to interact with someone who already knows the material so you can bounce questions, or to even see if you are following the steps correctly. It is possible to teach yourself but it is much harder, and in some instances you may not be able to overcome the gap in knowledge without an instructor. So I would say try to find a tutor, maybe go look at a campus, depends what subjects you are studying but that's the best advice I could offer.


 
Well, i was thinking about doing some courses online. Just to be pushed in the right direction.
Also thousands of people are homeschooled and they are successful later in life.



*"If we were capable of teaching ourselves as easily as it was to be taught than schools would not be as successful as they are now."*

I knew someone was going to say something like that sooner or later.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree that homeschooling is a very effective tool. With the right motivation and resources you can certainly learn more than you can in a public institution. I intend to combine public and homeschooling should I ever have children, so they still develop essential social skills and learn things that they may not teach in school.

But the people that have successful experiences with homeschooling are usually ones where family is heavily involved, and often families will pay for tutors in subjects that they don't know the materials. Still if you are truly motivated you can learn more on your own than others can with all the help in the world.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I agree that homeschooling is a very effective tool. With the right motivation and resources you can certainly learn more than you can in a public institution. I intend to combine public and homeschooling should I ever have children, so they still develop essential social skills and learn things that they may not teach in school.
> 
> But the people that have successful experiences with homeschooling are usually ones where family is heavily involved, and often families will pay for tutors in subjects that they don't know the materials. Still if you are truly motivated you can learn more on your own than others can with all the help in the world.


 
Seeing as i have a INTJ cousin, INTP mum, sister and uncle,
INFP aunty who is a teacher (my mums sister) and maybe my long lost uncle
ISTJ uncle, ESTJ grandad, well balanced INFJ/ISFJ cousin, two ESFP uncles,
atleast 3 ISFJ aunty's (ones my grandma), ESFJ dad and aunty and ISFP grandma (mums side) and cousin.

So from this diverse group of personality's im sure to learn something from them all. :wink:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol im actually on stumbleupon.com learning random stuff because im bored.:tongue:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Homeschooling can be hard. Really hard. But I can (personally, at least) see why you would want to do Homeschooling vs. Regular Public School. 

High School in general is very tough. Hell, school in general is very tough. I know because I've been through the ringer with it and I for one don't think you have to feel socially awkward or humiliated during school hours. Sure, all of the abuse I have gone through has made me stronger, but if I could change it I would do it in a second. You have to understand that in the past one and a half years I've had to change between four, going on five schools. 

Anyways, what courses are you currently taking and what year are you in? 

At this point in time (High School) it can be hard for parents to teach their kids properly and efficiently even if they _are_ intelligent. So, I would recommend seeking out for other resources, such as online classes as you mentioned. Most of those are done more independently, but you usually have someone to guide you through it or a teacher to talk to. The only reason I know this is because a) I've been to an online school called Insight and b) I'm going to be homeschooled via an online charter school (K12) this upcoming Wednesday. 

My second question is do you have money? While there are some free online schools that you can go to there are a lot that require money to buy the year or course(s) that you want. A lot of it depends on where you live as well. Also, what is your mom currently using to teach you? If you plan on doing another alternative, which would probably be getting another homeschooling program then that's probably going to cost you some money too. 

Here are a few online school to look into:

K12 International Academy / K12 High School
Online high school, home school courses: Keystone High School 
Online High School Program for Homeschooling - Allied High School 

I just need to get a feel for what you're expecting out of homeschooling, what courses you're taking, what you're interested in, etc. before I can _really_ recommend anything.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Homeschooling can be hard. Really hard. But I can (personally, at least) see why you would want to do Homeschooling vs. Regular Public School.
> 
> High School in general is very tough. Hell, school in general is very tough. I know because I've been through the ringer with it and I for one don't think you have to feel socially awkward or humiliated during school hours. Sure, all of the abuse I have gone through has made me stronger, but if I could change it I would do it in a second. You have to understand that in the past one and a half years I've had to change between four, going on five schools.
> 
> ...


 
Well for this year if i was still at high school i would be Year/Grade 10.
i am not participating in any courses at the moment but i was thinking about 
maybe doing a basic Art or Pschology course at tafe or online.

I was actually pretty slow during school, so in the meen time 
im just cleaning up my basics for maths and english.

I think my mums willing to pay a course for me if i
really wanted to, so we are not poor or anythingroud: 

Seeing as my mum and me are both P's, we havent really figured a proper way
of teaching me yet. She hasn't even offically sighned the forms stating im doing homeschooling,
for the ED department.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

your future is on the line...... it is a thin line..... it will snap soon.....


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> Well for this year if i was still at high school i would be Year/Grade 10.
> i am not participating in any courses at the moment but i was thinking about
> maybe doing a basic Art or Pschology course at tafe or online.
> 
> ...


There's not 'if' you were still in High School. You're still in High School you're just being homeschooled. Some of the rules and obligations that regular Highschoolers have to deal with you don't, but that doesn't mean everything disappears. I'm not really sure how credits work wherever you live, but I would look into WHAT exactly you have to take in order to graduate if that is in fact what you plan on doing. 

You can probably take a Fine Arts class or a Psychology class, but with anything you make sure that you meet or exceed the Prerequisites. Case in point, you can't take English III before you take English II unless you take some kind of placement test or something, which if you're interested in I'm sure they're available with whatever you choose to do. 

If I'm thinking correctly most 10th Graders schedule looks something like this:

English II 
Geometry 
Biology 
History (Not sure exactly what history) 
Elective (Fine Arts)
Elective (Psychology)

Of course it varies from place to place. 

And I would highly recommend that your mother sign those papers and soon. It wouldn't be wise to hold it off much longer unless you want to get involved with the low. Also, have you unrolled from your previous school? 

Last but not least, you need to know that the courses are hundreds of dollars... Thousands if you get a whole year. But if your mother can afford that then that's great.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> There's not 'if' you were still in High School. You're still in High School you're just being homeschooled. Some of the rules and obligations that regular Highschoolers have to deal with you don't, but that doesn't mean everything disappears. I'm not really sure how credits work wherever you live, but I would look into WHAT exactly you have to take in order to graduate if that is in fact what you plan on doing.


 
If thats the case then i may aswell go back to school.

One reason i wanted to be homeschooled is so i can take
a step back, and to evaluate, what i really need to learn and what i dont need to,
and what i need to work on, because i feel im falling behind.
So i dont need to follow what year im in anymore, i can take my time. 

Not everything in the school curriculum is needed to be learnt.

Once I get to University I only need to know what i need to know for the course i am doing.

(note; higher education is much diferent in australia then in U.S.A etc)


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, you can take your own pace at your work through out the work, but the bottom line is that you PROBABLY have to advance at least one grade level by the end of the year. 

And I'm with you about everything not always being needed to be learnt, but there are standards that you need to meet I would gather. 

You're right about university, but you aren't in university yet so it doesn't really need to be applied here. 

Also, I realize that they aren't the same. 

Anyways, I hope you realize what you want to do.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

I was homeschooled for a while with highly trained private tutors that my mother employed. It was very beneficial intellectually to receive the full attention of professional(s), but the friendship elements of schooling, a psychological necessity in one's social development, were absent. 

Perhaps it was rational for me to receive private schooling, for there were no distractions that would impede my academic achievement. However, I think it would have been ideal for me to have attended a private school for this whole duration - which provides the appropriate education along with essential social interaction. 

My social skills certainly regressed whilst my interaction with peers was minimized as a result of homeschooling, but I learnt to augment these lacking facilities with contemplation concerning empathy. People need to understand that it is possible for their emotional intelligence to be developed with the study of people and the mechanics which command them.


----------

